# Prompt vote for June 2021



## Harper J. Cole (May 23, 2021)

Poll for the June Literary Maneuvers contest. This month, you have the choice of either a conventional prompt ("Confessions of the Future"), or a randomised grid.

We've been discussing the randomised grid in the Coffee Shop thread, starting with this post. 

Here's the grid in question, with instructions for use, as posted by *ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord*.






If you have any questions about this option, please ask in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## bazz cargo (May 23, 2021)

I, of course, would like to try the grid.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (May 23, 2021)

I vote the grid of course!


----------



## Terra (May 23, 2021)

The grid is abit out of my comfort zone, but that’s where I like to play anyway so ... my vote is for the grid.


----------



## SueC (May 24, 2021)

Like the "Free" commercials:

grid, grid grid, grid. Grid for the Grid

Free


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 24, 2021)

I clicked on the Free link and didn't get the toy surprise.


----------

